# Can't find youtuber from a Florida Pompano fisherman...anyone recall him?



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

I used to watch some videos from a guy on youtube that had some content about pompano fishing. I'm pretty sure he was in Florida, maybe the Destin area. I recall he had videos about making a drop-rig pegboard, how to tie a pompano rig where he used a hot glue gun to peg the float at the head of the hook, and some videos of pomp fishing.

If I recall correctly, you never saw him on the footage, it was always GoPro. I recall he had a "philosophical style" of talking at times that was different and a change of pace from some other youtubers for sure. (Completely the opposite of 1Fish2Fish!)

I recall his garage being clean - almost empty - with some long surf rods hung horizontally on the wall.

I know there are a thousand videos (I've scrolled past hundreds) from other folks with similar content but I'm looking for this guy's videos. Maybe he deleted his account.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Try searching for 311Pope or Pompano Brownie.


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

abass105 said:


> Try searching for 311Pope or Pompano Brownie.


That's it! I recognize "311 Pope". Now let me do a search...

...I couldn't find one youtube called that. Searched and found a forum where someone linked to it - and youtube says it does not exist.

However, Pompano Brownie looks like a good one so I'll check him out. Thanks, abass.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

hawkman said:


> That's it! I recognize "311 Pope". Now let me do a search...
> 
> ...I couldn't find one youtube called that. Searched and found a forum where someone linked to it - and youtube says it does not exist.
> 
> However, Pompano Brownie looks like a good one so I'll check him out. Thanks, abass.


No problem. Good luck.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It was 311Pope, he disabled his videos/channel. They have come back once or twice then go away again. I think he was getting flak for showing all the commercial pompano "secrets" you know how some guys get about that.


----------



## G of NC (Aug 26, 2015)

That guy had the most incredible video about catching sand fleas. A true masterpiece. Camera attached to his flea rake, heavy metal music - so good and informative. I kept waiting for the camera to pan up the beach and focus on a rock band. The phrase "critical wash zone" is popular with me and my buds. Check it out if you can find it.


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

Pompano Brownie is pretty thorough but even he has a video dedicated to links from 311Pope. In his notes below the vid, he mentions them no longer being available. sigh.


----------



## bigmouthbass (Jun 27, 2010)

Bama beach bum is a YouTuber and has some amazing videos.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

bigmouthbass said:


> Bama beach bum is a YouTuber and has some amazing videos.


I like this kid. I watch a lot of his videos. Seems like a genuine kinda guy and is informative also.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Larry Finch on the N.E. Fla circuit is also an excellent guide.


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=larry+finch+pompano+man


----------

